# Strange icefishing catches?



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Whats your strangest catch or icefishing story? Last winter I landed this huge carp while walleye fishing saginaw bay in 18ft of water in my shanty. A huge school of carp moved in and we caught 3. We also managed 2 walleye. I posted my first pic with this so let me know if I did it right.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

No, you did not do it right. The pixels are to big! At the top of the forums there is a sticky note. Read that and it will tell you how to make that pic smaller. The pics you posted will teke people with 56 k longer to load.

Now to answer our question, the wierdest catch is from my dad. he got a fish with legs on it. It was a mud puppy. No pic though, srry!


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

I went through and editted it. I hadn't cropped the picture correctly and posted the wrong one. This should be correct.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Yes it is, congrats on the big carp!


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I've caught a rod and reel at the marina at metro last year. My fater-in-law caught a duck while trolling a small canal off of Bruin Lake.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

My strangest icefishing catch?
1. Mudpuppy (several times)
2. Bullhead on a tip-up using a sucker for northerns


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I had a muskrat come up in my spearing hole in shanty. Darn think came right in. I did kill it with a spear as it kinda scared the @#$%@%$ out of me to say the least..


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I've caught a duck to FOund it hanging from a tree later that year. Also have caught this wierd looking white-fish.


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

I also caught a duck in the air, and a deformed walleye, the tail was all turned on a 90 degree angle.





 
Dan


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

A buddy of my dad's caught a muskrat on a russian hook ice fishing one time. Good thing they brought the spud, cause the rat was somewhat upset at being hooked and dragged onto the ice.  

I got a pike one year while perch fishing in the spring (not all that unusual), but it wasn't hooked. The line was wrapped around it's body a few times and that was it! Took a few minutes to get it in too.

1shot, I got a walleye like that this past spring. Weird that they can swim with the tail like that.

When I was a kid, there were no fish biting, so I cast my mr. twister tail down the shore on a dike. A seagull picked it up and took off. It was kinda funny fighting a bird, but I did manage to get it in and un-hooked. Good thing they're tame from McDonald's.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Ruler, it is very wierd how the do that. I have seen on the au sable some guy hooked a salmon like that and won the battle. I think at first they have the bait in there mouth and then it comes out and that is how the fish is still on.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

The weirdest fish i have caught was a Bluegill that had a 90 degree cut in the top of its head. All healed over with no scars. It seemed normal but sure made me wonder where its brain was.


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

Twice last winter I had a giant water bug come floating up through my hole. They were about 3" long. Chad.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey skeeter I know how it feel's. I had one come up in are portable last year. yikes Almost made a third door in the shanty that day But it went back down so all I had to do is change my pants  chad1


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

i guess i better tell about two young men that about jumped out of a boat into a lake. We were fishing at a lake and were catching all kinds of gills. All of a sudden the hits stopped. We of course just sat there and bs for a while and enjoyed the sun. All of a sudden about 5-8 ft away from us a snapping turtle surfaced like a submarine. Coming out of the water hissing. Both of us stood up and about started to run across the boat. After that we were like on the edge of are seats the rest of the day waiting for this turtle to do this again.


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

We were fishing St. Clair last season. Some guy walks over all bummed, his power auger blade had come off and down the hole. 

We went over and punched some more holes for him, right where he wanted, a few feet away. He had a large treble hook on a rope, and was determined he was going to retrieve the blade. All of us gathered around did not think he had a chance.

HE GOT IT! We couldn't believe it. It was quite a lucky feat, being there and seeing it.


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

I've caught mudpippies and snagged a #4 carp in the belly on the Saginaw River one time, thought I had a huge eye. Last weekend I caught my Talkabout 250 radio that I had dropped down the hole in 17ft of water, snagged it with a big bladebait. It still works!


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

i was fishing on a small pond for bluegills with a friend and my friend got a bite and set the hook and his other rod goes down so he sets the hokk and that rod and brings a gill up with bothe hookks in his mouth. This eekend i was tip up fishing for pike and caught a pike the had a hook in his mouth followed by about 7 feet of line and a bobber on the other end. 


also i once caught a duck on a flyrod(in the mouth ) but thats not an ice fishing catch


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

I feel better now,,,,,,,,, I'm not the only one that drops his radio in his hole!!!!!!


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

Also not ice fishing but i was on a pontoon boat catching some gills form the docks and i had about 10 on a stringer over the side, when i hear the stringer bouncing off the railing. so i went over to see what was going on, so i pulled up the stringer and on the end of gill was a snapper about 30 pounds, after a nice fight he bit the gill in half, it had a perfect moon shape bit into it.




 
Dan


----------

